# EMCO Compact 10



## nickmckinney (Apr 5, 2014)

Tell me about this lathe, there is one for sale nearby but the price is higher than I would have thought for a lathe of this size and age. Are these really that much better than a new PM/Grizzly/Sieg? I see change gears for threading, no power crossfeed, difficult to get replacement parts as for sure minuses.


----------



## pineyfolks (Apr 5, 2014)

They do look pricey. Probably because their aimed at us home shop guys. Here's what they are asking in my neck of the woods.  http://hgrinc.com/buyOurs/inventory...um=03140200002&itemName=EMCO+COMPACT+10+LATHE


----------



## Cobra (Apr 5, 2014)

You would have to decide for your self but I have had a compact 5 for years. Even with the purchase of a new 12X36 Gunsmith lathe, I have no intention of selling the smaller lathe. It's accuracy had been the standard that I use to evaluate the others I have purchased.  Also provides a tool to avoid using bushings in the larger lathe. 
Parts have not been an issue.


----------



## Don B (Apr 5, 2014)

I purchased a Compact 5 in 92 and I'll second what Cobra said about accuracy, couldn't say it any better, if my son hadn't wanted my Compact 5 I'd still have it, I also bought the milling head for my compact 5 but didn't like the head on the lathe, it always seemed to be in the way, I purchased the xy table and mounted the Emco head to that and never regretted the investment, it's my favorite little machine, the accuracy and quality is outstanding, my son will get the mill when I'm gone not a minute before that.


----------



## nickmckinney (Apr 5, 2014)

Compact 5 is a lot more popular, I found a single thread with someone talking about owning a Compact 10...........It was made in Austria and cost $7000 in the late 1980s I was told by the owner. That was a serious chunk of change back then, I remember us buying a 1986 Monte Carlo with 10K miles for 7-8K in 1987 so its near the price of a 1-2 year old cheap car for comparison which today would be 12-15K. Thats a ton of dough for a baby bench lathe.


----------



## nickmckinney (Apr 7, 2014)

I am going to pass on this one, it doesn't have a follow or steady rest and I have to have those items with it. If anyone is interested it was used sparingly, really it looks brand new and includes a nice tool post holder, he wants $1500 for it.


----------



## BigKen (May 9, 2014)

Are these worth looking at?


----------



## metalmaster (May 9, 2014)

I have a four jaw chuck, a  steady rest, a follow rest, and a set of change gears.
 I believe they fit a compact 8  they came with a mill I picked up from a pawn shop


----------



## willygee44 (Mar 10, 2020)

metalmaster said:


> I have a four jaw chuck, a  steady rest, a follow rest, and a set of change gears.
> I believe they fit a compact 8  they came with a mill I picked up from a pawn shop
> 
> View attachment 76476
> ...


Hello, Do you still have them?


----------

